# Savinelli Duca Carlo stem replacement/repair?



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

So a couple of months ago, our pit bull decided he did not like my smoking habit. He ending up getting my Savinelli and ruining the stem and putting some teeth marks on the bowl.



















I've looked around, and it looks like my only option would be to send it in for repair and get a new stem made. However, it's only a $40 pipe and the consensus is that it's going to cost around $30 shipped minimum to send it in and get a new stem made.

So, does anyone know of a dealer that could just send me a replacement stem for my model of pipe? Or is my only bet sending it in for repair? She's a great smoker, but I honestly don't think it would be worth it, considering I could just buy a new Sav for $10 more, without the chewed up bowl at that.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. If the pipe has no sentimental value I would get another one of the same model. One stem, two bowl, you're good to go.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

sorry bout your dog getting at your pipe, Savinelli are pretty cheap soo probley just buy yourself a new one, and give the other one to your dog as a toy heh. besides you might found something even better in the same price range 
troy


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

It was my first "nice" pipe, but other than that there isn't any sentimental value.

Yeah, it seems to make the most sense to just buy a new pipe. Oh well, thanks guys!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Buy a cheap/junk pipe on eBay and use the bit as replacement for your pipe. 

Of course you will need to know the stem diameters to match-up, plus tenon etc., or you can find an old pipe with a Danish, Military or push-pull stem that you can modify to fit into your pipe.

It might look funny, but at least you can get back to puffing with it.


----------

